# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Piano to Octave Mandolin

## Sweetpea44

I know there have been some other threads about this particular builder .... here's another one by Wishnevsky.  Was once a piano and now a resonator octave mandolin.  I wonder what this sounds like.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wishnevsky-A...item232ae20f80

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Good to see Wish is still 'creating'....
Reso OM's are cool

----------


## Bertram Henze

Looks like something Fred Flintstone would play...

----------

